#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Within Temptation

## raijin

Omdat Axs vond dat ik ze hier moest zetten  :Wink: 

Showdatum: 27 november 2004
Locatie: Broerekerk te Zwolle
Ikke: bedenker van wie wat hoe en waar met betrekking to dit lichtfeestje en knopjesdrukker. In het kort met de sjieke woorden: designer en operater

voorbereiding:
 



show:









en toen was t weer afgelopen:


zooi:
4x sixbar
3x aclset
17x mac 300
12x mac 500
10x mac 600
2x citycolor
7x atomic
8x 4 lite blinder
2x 2KW
8x profielspot
en dit alles op een echelon
Met dank aan Purple.

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Ziet er netjes uit!! Je hebt mooi gebruikgemaakt van het "decor" dat al aanwezig was in de kerk. (Beelden en orgel) Daardoor krijgt de band net dat beetje meer uitstraling, die goed past bij hun imago. Erg goed !!

John

----------


## beyma

Ja mooi uitgelicht dat "gratis decor" ,alleen jammer dat er door die mega speaker clusters toch best wel een hoop weg valt!!
Zijn die dingen nou echt zo groot,of was de zaal gewoon te smal ? :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Die beelden zijn decorstukken van WT hoor, zijn niet van de kerk neem ik aan.
WT heeft nogal de neiging om een extreem mooi decor mee te nemen, erg netjes gedaan  :Wink:

----------


## daantje

zo hoor cker wel mooi gedaan!!   vooral foto 2 is gruwelijk mooi. echt heel mooi gedaan
jammer van die "line array"
grtz daniel

----------


## dokter dB

hee jolijn, ziet er goed uit! je weet toch :Wink:

----------


## Lazy

akoestiek???

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jolijn,

HEEL FRAAAI!!! DIKKE COMPLIMENTEN!

(Jammer dat het zulke kleine foto's zijn, 
maar ik vrees dat ik ze toch 'pikbaar' beschouw om eventueel in mijn cursusmateriaal met productie-/lokatie voorbeelden op te nemen. 

(een kerk lijkt me trouwens voor de geluidsmensen trouwens een regelrechte hel!)

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> (een kerk lijkt me trouwens voor de geluidsmensen trouwens een regelrechte hel!)



een hel in een kerk hmmm[8D]

----------


## Harmen

wou inderdaad ook even reageren op de weer ozo subtiele opmerking van onze gewaardeerde collega  :Wink: 

maare even on-topic:
1 woord: fantastisch!
kleurencombi's erg strak, positionering ziet er gewoon erg goed uit, goed gebruik gemaakt van aanwezige mogelijkheden:
keep up the good work!

----------


## raijin

> citaatie beelden zijn decorstukken van WT hoor, zijn niet van de kerk neem ik aan



De buitenste twee engelen zijn van WT





> citaatJammer dat het zulke kleine foto's zijn, 
> maar ik vrees dat ik ze toch 'pikbaar' beschouw om eventueel in mijn cursusmateriaal met productie-/lokatie voorbeelden op te nemen.



Laat maar horen welke je wilt, dit zijn namelijk de verkleinde versies.

Over het geluid en acoestiek. Ik ben geen geluidtech, maar het klonk naar mijn mening erg goed. Er stond achter de FOH nog een kleine delaystack.
Alleen jammer dat ik boven mijn lichttafel een afdakje heb moeten bouwen. Ik stond tegen de muur aan, en halverwege de soundcheck lag er het een en ander aan pleisterwerk op mijn tafel......

----------


## Dropsen

Prachtig gedaan! Vooral de 6e (en dusook 7e) foto van boven zeer mooi plaatje. Ik mis de truss. Betekent dit dat het meerendeel van je licht (ik zie wel wat op de foto's maar daar hangt niet alles aan) op het orgel is gezet?

----------


## JeroentjE

Ha die Jolijn,

ziet er vet uit!

Had al gehoord dat er flink geimproviseerd moest worden toen Jan Willem bij Purple was voor een briefing voor deze klus. Met name het vliegen van de Vertec was lastig. Maar 't is allemaal erg mooi opgelost! 

Greetings,

JeroentjE 

Ps: Pim was er niet bij?

----------


## raijin

Het grootste deel van het licht staat op het balkon (op kisten) en achter op het podium. Het podium bestond namelijk uit verschillende hoogtes; vooraan 1,60 achterop ongeveer 3 meter. Als de groundsupport achterop was doorgetrokken was de zichtlijn met het orgel en gewelf weggevallen, en dat wilde ik vooral niet.
Het voordeel van een groundsupport was daarbij ook nog dat het geluid gevlogen kon worden.

@Jeroen, Pim was er niet bij nee.

----------


## moderator

Mooie plaatjes Jolijn!
trouwens, witte stukjes die op je hoofd vallen...thats rock&roll :Wink:

----------


## stekel

> citaat:
> jammer van die "line array"



Misschien mag ik toch even opmerken dat het niet alleen een 'lichtfeestje' was. Er wordt ook nog muziek gemaakt.

Ennuh, het hele idee van een line array is natuurlijk dat je het geluid kunt richten, zodat je minder de akoestiek van de kerk aanspreekt.
Ik was, gezien de omstandigheden, ook best wel tevreden, en ik vond ook dat Purple goed werk heeft afgeleverd.

groeten,
Jan-Willem

----------


## moderator

Dan nog zijn er subtielere manieren om een array te camoufleren  :Big Grin: 
maar idd, tis een concert, op een bijzondere lovatie, dus roeien met de welbekende riemen!

welkom stekel...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Jan-Willem,

IDD welkom aan boord....!

maar nou nog even echt over die akoestiek - 
hoeveel extra ellende levert een galmbak als een kerk op voor een geluidsman? 

Rinus Bakker

----------


## AJB

Smaakvol en strak ! Very nice Jolijn  :Wink:  En nu hebben ze ook nog eens zo'n mooie cd gemaakt...Silent Force=AANRADER !!!

Niet zeuren over line-arrays... That's life ! Ik houd wel van een beetje imposant stage-beeld...

----------


## stekel

Het risico nemende off-topic te geraken (dit is toch een licht forum?):  Het levert heel veel ellende op. Nou moet ik zeggen dat het nog wel enigzins meeviel in de Broerekerk, mede door het gebruik van een line array en doordat ik nog een heleboel doeken had laten ophangen langs de wanden. Grote geheim is het stage volume onder controle te houden en niet te hard in de zaal te draaien. En heel precies te mixen, om je mix zo doorzichtig mogelijk te houden (iets wat bij WT ook niet meevalt  :Wink:  ). Het laag was best problematisch in die kerk, mede doordat het een soort lange pijpela is van zeg 10 meter breed en 60 meter lang, we hadden staande golven bij 43 en 68 Hertz. Dat is ook de reden dat je het speaker systeem zo prominent in beeld ziet, er was geen andere plek om het op te hangen. Ik heb het natuurlijk ook veel liever aan de zijkanten van het podium, en nog hoger. Maar dat kon niet.

groeten,
JW

----------


## raijin

Haha, nee die groundsupport stond al aardig op zijn max. En met dat deel eruit (wat er lager wel aan gemaakt zat, zie laatste foto) werd het niet echt stabieler.

----------


## Dree2light

Is toch nog leuk geworden aan de foto's te zien. Zag het vrijdag avond ff niet meer helemaal zitten. Maar ziet er strak uit.

Tot snel. André

----------


## Lightcontrol

Complimeneten Jolijn ziet er heel goed uit en ik zou zeggen "KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK" ik zie je binnenkort wel weer.

Groeten

----------


## kokkie

Ik zie je binnenkort niet en de laatste keer was 4 mei. Wat doe ik fout?

Maar goed, binnen de beperkingen van de kerk heel goed opgelost denk ik. 

Toch maar weer sms'en of bellen dan?

----------


## axs

Erg mooi ontwerp in een meer dan geschikte omgeving voor W.T. en daarom dat ik Jolijn ook vroeg om wat pics hier te posten.
Nice!





> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Ik zie je binnenkort niet en de laatste keer was 4 mei. Wat doe ik fout?
> 
> Maar goed, binnen de beperkingen van de kerk heel goed opgelost denk ik. 
> 
> Toch maar weer sms'en of bellen dan?



Wanneer was onze laatste keer weer Jolijn? Ook weer te lang geleden... Was samen met Heleen... dat herinner ik me dan wel weer  :Big Grin: 

Mijn wiskey moet nu ondertussen wel heel erg goede zijn geworden!!!
Nog paar flesjes te goed van je [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Maar die drinken we samen wel...

----------


## Johannez

Hey Jolijn, dit is dus die klus waar je toen over vertelde in P60  :Smile: 

Zier er mooi uit! Compliments!

----------


## Lighting

heeee die jolijn,

strakke foto's ziet er allemaal netjes uit mooie lokatie etc etc spreek je snel wel weer een keertje

Lighting (time out)

----------


## soundcheckfrits

heeeeeej dat zier er mooi uit
perfecto gedaan  complimentje

idd lastig he die stukjes pleisterwerk
hadden wij ook met newjears party in de broerenkerk
(k vind het ook niet gek met dubbele apogee3x3s2{top) + apogee ae-15 {sub}  )   ging wel weer lekker

----------


## lampie_01

Met de Complimenten aan de knopjesdruker en Purplegroup
Strak plaatje afgeleverd.

Mooie show.



I Love Rock'n Roll

----------

